# DELTA 40-540



## tersan (23 Sep 2014)

Hello all. I don't post on this site very often but i visit it everyday and am very grateful for the posts that you all make,they have been invaluable. I have only been scroll sawing since May and started with a proxon, i now have a Delta 40-540 it's old but i have been very pleased with some of the work i manage to turn out,( even with the vibration lol ) the problem i have is with regard to the bottom blade clamping system, some of you may be familiar with this model ( at least i hope so ! ) changing the blade involves using a clamping tool which is a long bar and attached to the bar is an allen key, the bar is inserted to line up the allen key which in turn goes into the allen key type bolt there by releasing or tightening the blade, the allen key type bolt then passes through a flat square face plate and tightens on to a square nut on the otherside , the blade is then held in place between the face plate and the square nut, my problem is, this, the threads on this nut have become worn and i can no longer tighten into it. I have tried to find a replacement nut but without success so far,have emailed Delta usa but no response, is there any other method i could use for clamping the bottom blade? sorry to waffle on, but it's not easy to explain the problem without a picture, and i don't have a camera, appreciate any advice you can give,thank you. :?


----------



## beech1948 (23 Sep 2014)

just a few thoughts -

1) try to find out the thread size and type eg 3/8 UNF. Its almost surely an American thread type. So likely to be an Imperial measure for diameter eg 1/4. Count no of threads per inch to see how fine or coarse it is.

2) have a look at a few |US scroll saw sites and even ask them what thread it is...they probably do know

3) have a look on OWWM.net a US site which is really about "Old Arn" and some will help answer your question.

Once thread size found then a UK store or even US will have one.

Al


----------



## tinytim1458 (24 Sep 2014)

If you can find out of its metric or not as I can send you a few pieces that might help including a couple of nuts maybe.

Take a couple of pics of the problem and pm them to me if you can and I can then sends you some bits to try.

Tim


----------



## RogerP (24 Sep 2014)

If you could measure this nut (outside dimensions and thickness plus hole size + threads per inch if possible) I probably have something that will do the job. Or if all else fails I could make one.


----------



## tersan (24 Sep 2014)

Thank you Beech, Tim and Roger, your advice is very much appreciated, i will try to take a picture and also get the size and amount of threads etc then get back to you all, thank you once again.
Terry


----------



## marcros (24 Sep 2014)

my guess is m5.

http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/beginn ... w/7522.htm post 6 seems to be relevant.

I havent checked your exact model number though.


----------



## tersan (24 Sep 2014)

Hello guys
I have the details of the part i need for my delta 40-540 , the nut is 12mm square x 5mm thick with hole in centre looks like 5mm but hard to say how many threads ( looks like 5 ? not sure ) the hole accepts an 4mm allen key type bolt 17mm long, hope this makes sense ! thanks for any info.
Terry


----------



## marcros (24 Sep 2014)

I think I have an m5 machine screw. If you PM an address I will send it and you can try it. I may also have a bit but if I do they will be hex nuts.


----------



## tersan (24 Sep 2014)

THANK YOU MARCROS , I HAVE SENT MY ADDRESS TO YOU


----------

